# Remember those iphone cases we all ordered for just shipping?



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I never received mine.  A lot of us ordered them.  Not the iphone case program, but somewhere somebody found online.  They were a little blingy.  There were quite a few choices and most of chose out of about three of them.  Did anyone ever get theirs??

Also, I ordered a red purse like thingy for my ipad.  I think Verena, you might have said recently you ordered one too.  Can you tell me what the link is or the name of the company?  I think I paid them a deposit and never received the darn case.  

Paula


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I did get mine, a couple of weeks ago or more. I ordered the clear plastic one with a design on the back and nothing else. I'll see if I can find my confirmation email.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't remember receiving it, but maybe now that I think about it I did., LOL.  I will have to look in my pile of new stuff which is rather large.  I did find the email for the red purse for the ipad from Happy Owl and I did pay them a $15 deposit in the middle of July.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine quite some time ago.... I am very happy with it.... I still have not received the one from Apple, though I do believe the shipping date was 12 weeks or so.... When that one comes, I will give it to my husband.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you talking about the ones from Boxwave? I got mine quite awhile back. It  was delayed because they had to restock them due to the high demand.


----------

